# Potassium Sorbate



## Neviawen (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello,
I think I am ready to add the last 3 ingredients to my first batch of Skeeter Pee. (K-meta, Sorbate, and sparkloid). 
I just realized that I don't have any sorbate on hand. Is it really needed? I really don't feel like making the 40 minute trek to the brew shop to pick up a bottle but if i have to then I will.
Thanks for the help!
Kate


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 26, 2012)

Definately needed if you intend on back sweetening the batch. If you are not going to back sweeten, just add kmeta and sparkoloid or allow it to clear on it's own. It will do so in about 6-8 weeks total.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 26, 2012)

Kate here is the skinny on that. Without sorbate and if you back sweeten your wine if any yeast were transferred over during the rackings then they have the potential of refermenting. I recently had an extra gallon of wine I didn't sorbate but did sweeten and it's warm, room temp. and no signs of refermenting. 

It doesn't mean it won't or I may have been able to remove all the yeast. 

Your options are take the drive. Order online but wait or bottle and keep the bottles in the refrigerator and consume rather than age. 

If you are in no hurry order online and add later. I add a few weeks before I bottle.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hell if your in no hurry let the pee set in bulk aging for a couple months(Till nice weather) I never add sorbate and have had no problems in last 2 years. No Bottle bombs, no referments.
Try this, add sugar to a "stuck" fermentation at .098 and see if you can get it going again, hell throw in a yeast starter. Bet 90% of time you can't without extra ordinary means. Sorbate is yeast birth control, not yeast killer


----------

